# Talking to his foot...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

As promised, I finnally managed to get a video of Ziggy talking to his body parts. He's not preening it which is what I first thought he was doing for a while. I got a pic and a very short clip. My camera died so it cut him off. It's only like a 5 second clip. He alternates feet too... so the other one doesn't feel left out?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I can't get the video to start to play


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I can't get the video to start to play



Not sure why...it's working on this side...

I uploaded it again so here is the new link. Hope this works.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

hahaha. that is soo cute. I've seen sonic talk to his foot but that bird is just insane lol.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL!!! That's too funny!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I couldn't get the first one to play either but I saw it on the second one Ziggy is to funny, he must have some special feet...hehe


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

How cute, I managed to see the second one too! It's cute how he changes his foot!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awwww bless him!!!! He's cha cha chatting!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL!!!! What a cutie.  That's so funny.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Silly Ziggy


----------

